# Who is Outdoor Harvesting and When?



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2012)

I just read Nico has taken down his outdoor.  I am wondering anyone else taking down plants yet?  Lets hear from you.

I am planning on taking my first plant on or about October 7th.  That will put the Old Time Moonshine at Nine Weeks at my calculation.  My AK 47 are scheduled to come down about the 11th of October, also about Nine Weeks.  I will let the rest be dictated by the weather probably.

I would like to hear where your girls are (harvest wise) and what you are thinking about how long you will let them go or how soon you expect to harvest.

With Outdoor, you cant always wait till you get those trichs as amber as you would indoor.  So how bout it?  When you gonna fold and take them?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 16, 2012)

10/10 or so. Weather says sun for next 7 days. Every day counts big with sun now. We rarely ever have 3 weeks of sun in Sept.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2012)

We are getting crazy good weather here too NC.  I am enjoying the heck out of it.  We haven't broke 40 degrees yet. I am getting a lot of fade, but not much color besides yellow.  I have another week ahead with all high temps in the low 90's, with overnight not dropping below 46f!  Amazing.  I don't have forecast for rain until the 24th/25th.  Will be time to cover the garden then, but hey, the weather man is not always right.....lol.

Good luck to you NC, I love your swamp thangs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah...this time last year I was takeing plants down do to mold and rot..this year we haveing great weather Ill be pushing them farther ...But Im sure Ill be starting Oct 1st...Ive got lots to trim

Happy Harvesting everyone


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 16, 2012)

I was all done by this time last year due to mold.  This has been a great fall so far!  I am hoping the good weather will last at least a few more weeks.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 16, 2012)

i'm lookin at the same time frame tcbud. i'm round the mason dixon, hopin this great weather will hold out...peace


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome, looks like smooth sailing for me too.  I looked up a long term forecast and next week it says showers one day (which means no rain here usually).  Then the weekend of 28-29, says actual rain. Tarps up then, I think.  Other than that, no weather till after the tenth of October!

Of course, this is all from the "Weather Web Site", probably as reliable as the "Weather Man".

I'm gonna hope it is right, and watch the sky and daily forecast.

I got to get over to the "Weekly Update" on my journal.  You all are invited to come on by and set a spell.  The sun is going down soon and it will cool down out there.  The flavors of the aroma is getting pretty nice these days.  If I can get out there about dark, I'm gonna try for some flash pics.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 16, 2012)

I took her down 3 days ago but i'm wishing i had waited maybe another week or two lol. My buds look good but i'm just wondering what they could've looked like if i had waited. Probably get a good ounce or more off her.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds good TC :aok: Was thinking atleast another two weeks on the furthest along one, and the others as they ripen pending weather. Been watching the weekly forecast to decide when the plastic covers going up. Been pretty awesome here in NorCal so far.


----------



## ray jay (Sep 16, 2012)

I dont plan to start taking down until mid Oct. But Im in a greenhouse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2012)

Couple days ago. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=795271&postcount=7


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow bro looks deelish ^^^:hubba:


----------



## oldsman (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm trying real hard to get my Swazi skunk to the end of the month  to be at least at the 8 week mark but have been getting almost daily rain so rot could come into play.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm planning on oct. 15th for harvest. Buds are just now starting to fill in. Not sure of the strains I am growing but seem to be heavy on the sativa side.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Sounds good TC :aok: Was thinking atleast another two weeks on the furthest along one, and the others as they ripen pending weather. Been watching the weekly forecast to decide when the plastic covers going up. Been pretty awesome here in NorCal so far.



Well then, my forecast is your forecast.  If NorCal means north of Cottonwood Creek.  Im further up a mountain but hey, what is happening here, happens in the valley, only a few hours later.  Forecast is rain for the end of the month weekend.

Dang sounds like everyone is doing great.

Congrats to those of you who are done!

Weedhopper, heading over to your link now.  Love to see me some harvested Outdoor!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

*weedHopper*....love the hanging clips bro..:aok:

*tcbud*...Harvested a couple branches do to Mother Nature...figured get the scissor fingers ready...No rain in forecast till the 26th:yay:


Take care and be safe Harvesters


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2012)

*4u*, just checked on you over at that other site....dang my mind is going.  Sometimes my fingers don't know what they are typing either.

anyhow...I got to say it again to you, *



			WOWZA!
		
Click to expand...

*
Glad you got the shine off those scissors!

*Weedhopper*, looking very smokalish!


----------



## randm999 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was checking the trichs on my Mr. Nice this morning and seeing a touch of amber to them so its getting close. I was originally thinking of harvesting this next weekend but may delay it for a week. The weather is supposed to stay nice so no hurry. This year has been great for growing, I think we had one day of light rain during the whole grow season. Last year was a bit wetter and I was fighting mold for the last two months of grow. I honestly haven't seen one patch of PM anywhere this year!. Fighting spider mites a lot more though due to the hot and dry. If I see enough of the amber friday then it harvest time sat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. I quick dried a few small buds with a fan and WOW,,this is some good smoke.:hubba:


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 17, 2012)

big storm,heavy winds and rain coming up east coast!!some gals close , some not - damn!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2012)

Covers and stakes dude! Hell, you've got giants, get them actual tree stakes and wrap a ton of tomato tape around them! Best of luck. I'd rather tryy best fighting weather than harvest premature if it's possible to hold out. GL


----------



## icefreon (Sep 17, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Well then, my forecast is your forecast.  If NorCal means north of Cottonwood Creek.  Im further up a mountain but hey, what is happening here, happens in the valley, only a few hours later.  Forecast is rain for the end of the month weekend.
> 
> Dang sounds like everyone is doing great.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your up in my neck of CA.


----------



## icefreon (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm holding out till the trics tell me to cut  So, far AMAZING weather and forecast to remain amazing. I'm looking mid Oct. for harvest. Heres a little peek at what i'm working with. Happy Harvesting!! Dreading the scissor blisters already


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2012)

*Icefreon*, looks like you got hours and hours and days and days of work there.  I recommend investing in a pair of Fiska's scissors, they will negate any blisters and hand cramping. Most Hydro stores in Redding carry them.  The one off Airport Road has extra springs too.  A pair of reading glasses from the Pharmacy help too.  Beautiful garden!

I love this time of year.  I especially like counting down on the calendar.  Those Old Time Moonshine, I am in love.  They keep bulking up every day!

These are my projected dates:

Old Time Moonshine, 10 weeks on Oct 5.
AK47 9 weeks on Oct 12.
BB, Urkel, Albert Walker, 8 weeks Oct 11.  Will take them later.
NL and Purple Diesel 8 weeks Oct 10.  Also will take later.

I am gonna take the AK for sure over Oct 11-13.  I have help coming that weekend.  We should be able to knock them all out.

The OTM depending on the trichs.  I may take it on the 5th as it flowered earliest of all the girls.  I love me an early girl.

The rest will be taken around the third week in October, always depending on the trichs.

Golden Goat is gonna finish inside, depending on the trichs.  She is Awesome already.

We should be done before October 23.  That has been the latest we have ever gone here.  Then it is on to trimming up the brothers plants.
:icon_smile:


----------



## icefreon (Sep 18, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Icefreon*, looks like you got hours and hours and days and days of work there.  I recommend investing in a pair of Fiska's scissors, they will negate any blisters and hand cramping. Most Hydro stores in Redding carry them.  The one off Airport Road has extra springs too.  A pair of reading glasses from the Pharmacy help too.  Beautiful garden!



I picked up a pair last year from Bare Roots on Cypress Ave. (my fav grow shop) I only have 10 plants but damn ton of colas. I love the sweet sugar smell at first light when I water and feed them. Its such a sea of Green I'm on my hands and knees under the canopy to water and feed. I come back in the house smelling like a bud


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 19, 2012)

A couple more weeks and into October would be best for the plants here in the Northeast. But the blue mystic is showing bud rot already and we got rain last night. Hopefully the winds didn't break anything. I'll be watching the plants closely. The Low Ryders, Swiss Cheese, White Widow, Kaya Gold, Master Kush, Wonder Woman and Guerilla Gusto are looking great. All about eight weeks from the preflowers that appeared in mid-July. The sativa's are hopeless, however, barely into budding and showing powdery mildew.


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll be taking my crew down the weekend of September 29th if the dreaded budrot does not get me again. This is my 4th outdoor grow and it hit me on September 21st during the first two seasons. This year I am moving them inside the garage at night in hopes of avoiding it since they are in containers and portable. So far so good. I've lost a couple of nice buds to caterpillars, but that's farming. Sigh! I'm in NorCal in the San Jose area.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 20, 2012)

NorCal in the house  Checked tricks today, and my furthest along is mostly milky. Still have a bit....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

well couple gooey limbs snapped off...so  yeah  its Harvest time here


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice harvest! looks yummy thanks for posting. My harvest date is Oct 15


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

okay *tcbuddy*...full Harvest in effect now....Gonna strip down my Ladies and see what they have:hubba:....man its a good thang I tied them gooeys up...


----------



## icefreon (Sep 21, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay *tcbuddy*...full Harvest in effect now....Gonna strip down my Ladies and see what they have:hubba:....man its a good thang I tied them gooeys up...



So what have you taken down? How far were they till finish?


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 21, 2012)

Was so ready to take down the 1st. Of 6 beauties tonight. Looks ready, the leaves are yellow everywhere. Lil  bro says 2 more weeks!! Buds will double in diameter! F**K!!..      Is this true???


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 21, 2012)

thaidyed said:
			
		

> I'll be taking my crew down the weekend of September 29th if the dreaded budrot does not get me again. This is my 4th outdoor grow and it hit me on September 21st during the first two seasons. This year I am moving them inside the garage at night in hopes of avoiding it since they are in containers and portable. So far so good. I've lost a couple of nice buds to caterpillars, but that's farming. Sigh! I'm in NorCal in the San Jose area.


Jesus thaidyed those colas look amazing


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 21, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> Was so ready to take down the 1st. Of 6 beauties tonight. Looks ready, the leaves are yellow everywhere. Lil bro says 2 more weeks!! Buds will double in diameter! F**K!!.. Is this true???


 
too late-what fun-can't get STICKY off!lights up,radios on,oh boy,oh boy,oh boy-THANKS ALL!!too much fun


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2012)

Latex gloves Newbietoo. After a four days straight of stick-finger, i put some on to give a try and it helps alot!


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 21, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Jesus thaidyed those colas look amazing


 
Thanks. I devised an eclectic technique using containers for mobility and stealth. The results are impressive and this is my 4th grow. 

Looks like I'll be taking the crew down this weekend. I see ambers starting to show and the caterpillars are starting to annoy me big time. Grrrr! I've lost some nice colas to them as you can see in the pics. I would like to go one more week if possible. They are all dropping off and that is my first sign that the time is ripe.


----------



## oldsman (Sep 28, 2012)

After looking at everybodies stuff I'm almost embarrassed to show mine,but a harvest is a harvest.I'm taking 2 down every 3 days or so,should be a week or so before the majority are trimmed.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 28, 2012)

embarrassed!!! of what? having some beautiful, sun grown bud to toke on. chin up, my brother.....peace


----------



## tastyness (Sep 28, 2012)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> embarrassed!!! of what? having some beautiful, sun grown bud to toke on. chin up, my brother.....peace


:yeahthat:

They look gorgeous and you will get hours of enjoyment from the finished product.  Way to go!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

VA reppin' Today is into ~ week 6. I could be off a week either way. One Satori is ready. Ill probably take her, or partial tomorrow. Hoping for rain here, then none til early oct. Thats when the rest come down.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2012)

Going to start the chop on my Beyond The Brain this weekend. A bit early but the PM is getting bad... Hopefully can hold out a bit on the others til they finish.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2012)

*Dang guys you all got it going on....or down!!!
*
Sounds like everyone has a plan.

Mine is gonna start to come down first part of the coming week.  I have some that look ready yet are only 6 weeks and others that are at nine weeks and don't look ready at all!  Those at 9 weeks are foxtailing like crazy with the hot weather here.  I have hardly any purple in the leaves due to cold nights.  Some but not like usual.  If this is global warming, it can stop now, I like the results.  With the next week forecast of no rain, I am gonna have a bunch of amber hopefully.

I like to use gloves myself, got a bunch in a box from Harbor Freight the other day.  I like the black ones.

Good going everyone.  I sure didn't know we had this much Outdoor being grown here.  Congrats everyone!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2012)

This is one of the 40+ colas of the BTB coming down this weekend   What's in the picture is about 18" long


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 28, 2012)

holey freakin moley


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 29, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> This is one of the 40+ colas of the BTB coming down this weekend   What's in the picture is about 18" long


looks like it needs a few more weeks IMO, to each their own tho


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2012)

It totally does, but pm hit this one hard. Gotta trash a ton of lower stuff already. Want to get something out of it at least.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 29, 2012)

still looks very cool,and will be a fun, uppity high..NICE JOB STON-LOC!!!!!
sticky sissors to you..


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 6, 2012)

they r forecasting a lite rain in and around yosemite national park for monday nite and tuesday so ill be taking down about half of my girls(the ones not covered) strains coming down are grape and an unknown gentic line from mendo county which are already ambering up nicely. a giant hashberry is behind and wont be covered so hope it really is a little rain...good luck everybody:icon_smile:


----------



## oleman (Oct 7, 2012)

im in the south its been a strange season this year  got a cross we are breeding and its early showing & budding  have most of it in the bag doing tests on peak time now


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 7, 2012)

Im choppin two satoris on tuesday. The rest will be down in a couple weeks.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2012)

We took down the 4 Old Time Moonshine last week.  Found some seeds in a lot of it.  Wondering about a hermi situation here.  Of the four, three were heavy in small white seeds, so we took down all three.  Ah well.  If you want to see pics, head over to my journal, I posted some where you can actually see the seeds.  Most are younger than the ones pictured.

We have forecast of "Scattered Showers", pretty much means no rain here.  Hope so anyway, we are not covering the garden for this event.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2012)

we  took some more Pink lemoaid and Gooey...trimming every day and night ...oh  yeah...back too it:bolt:


Happy harvesting


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2012)

*ALL DAY TRIM TODAY* :stoned: 

Almost midnight, and this the first I've sat inside not doing anything. Had "chance of showers monday night into tuesday" forcast, but today says sunny for both. Hopefully thats right! Dug into my biggest colas today to find budrot, so hopefully no rain for atleast a couple weeks. Plan to have them all down by then. Posted a pic of whats hanging from today in my GJ. Decent pull, and the plant it came from still looks untouched. Have so much work to still do.


----------

